

A fascinating use for safe harbor - ctoth
http://www.predatorswatch.com/faq

======
ctoth
What a business model! Find dirty pics of people, post them, charge them $100
to get them removed. Don't allow for the normal sorts of counters for this to
be deployed because of safe harbor. I can't figure out if I'm repulsed or
jealous (well, I can, but my little internal capitalist is jumping up and down
and screaming about opportunities)

